# I did it!!



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Black Belt Baby!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! How long have you been doing Tae Kwon Do?


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Way to go, lady!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats!! I wish I had had the money to continue on my martial arts path. That is so awesome!!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Congratulations! How long have you been doing Tae Kwon Do?


not quite 3 years. It's been a long, sometimes difficult journey.


----------



## Lisaonline (Oct 31, 2012)

From one Ozarkian to another...CONGRATS!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Congratulations.

If someone ever threatens my horse, I'm calling you.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! 
What an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

That is awesome! I don't think I could get past the moment of "This could hurt". Really cool!!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

And you never know when it might come in handy
Shark Attacks: Hawaii Tourist Saved By Taekwondo Skills, California Surfer Not As Lucky - ABC News
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

